# ♣ Crimson's Commission Cafe ♣



## Libearty (Mar 30, 2014)

*Yo guys!* 
I was thinking of some ways to earn bells and thought this would be a cool idea. My game got reset recently so my village is basically empty, other than the awesome villagers I've rounded up thanks to the wonderfully generous Cyclers on this site.
Let's get to it then!

*♣ Notes ♣*
- This section will be updated every time I have something important to tell -
Commissions are CLOSED! If you'd like to be on the waitlist just lemme know! Info about the waitlist is below ;v;

*♣ My Mayors and Towns ♣*
3437-4463-9560
Ellie of Dender
Stephie of Esteroak​
*♣ Rules & Regulations ♣*
*1)* Doesn't have to be Animal Crossing related
- I'm actually more accustomed to drawing things not AC related
*2)* You can use what you get from me
- Just make sure to credit me somehow
- My name will be on whatever I draw for you too
*3)* I'm a busy person
- Don't expect things to be done instantly; I'm a college student with a job so naturally my free time is limited, but I will get your thing done
*4)* I will designate where payment is to be made
- My apartment's internet is shotty so when I'm home people can't visit my town
- However, when I'm at my mom's this isn't a problem
- I will let the buyer know what's up
*5)* I reserve the right to reject or cancel a commission
- This will hardly happen, probably
- And of course I'd return payment
*6)* Please fill out the form
- References should be clear
*7)* Payment must be made before I begin drawing
*8)* Your commission will probably go onto DeviantART unless you ask for it not to
*9)* Please be respectful when delivering payment!
- All payments in my town will be made one at a time in the Train Station area
- Do not touch anything, please
- Only stay in the Train Station area and the Bank area if needed, never go anywhere else

*♣ Payment ♣*
*1)* Bell amounts for each style are listed with their respective examples
*2)* I will also accept these items for payment
- If you choose to pay with items the items must somehow equal to the bell value of what you're ordering
- Please list your logic when paying with items; by this I mean tell what you estimate the items you're trading to equal in bells
- I will accept items and bells combined
*- I STRONGLY PREFER items/sets as payment*
- The Stripe Wetsuit is also an item I'd like but it isn't listed on that site
*3)* I will accept any of these sets (only if they're the full set) for a commission of up to two characters in AC Style or One Character in Cartoony Style
- 7-11 Set
- Fishing Tourney Set
- Bug Off Set
- Snowman Set
- Egg Set
- Ice Set
- Cabana Set
- Princess Set
- Sweets Set
- Card Set
- Art Set (All Museum Art)
- Gorgeous Set
- Pave Set
*4)* I will also accept the villagers Wolfgang, Lolly, or Stinky as payment for a commission of up to two characters in AC Style or One Character in Cartoony Style
- They have to move into my town to be accepted as payment for me to begin your commission
*5)* I need more hybrid flowers in my towns. I have a bunch of blue roses/pansies but not much of the other stuff. Here's a list of the flowers I want.
- 20 Hybrid Flowers = 1 Million Bells
- This does not mean you have to give 20, you could do 10 for 500 Thousand Bells; any dividend is cool
- Gold Roses are the exception: 10 Gold Roses = 1 Million Bells
*6)* IN THE EVENT THAT ANY OF YOU HAVE A DEVIANTART AND LIKE TO COMMISH THERE: I accept Point Commissions on Deviantart. I'd much prefer this over AC bells and stuff, but I realize not a lotta people have points or even a dA account, haha. Click here for Point Commission Info!
*7)* I love Pokemon, and would totally do a commission of up to Two Characters in AC Style or One Character in Cartoony Style for a Shiny Pichu/Pikachu (Or a normal/shiny Pichu/Pikachu that knows Volt Tackle) or a Shiny Eevee. I'd wanna know the nature and such for these guys before trading though.
*8)* I'm also trying to collect all the villager pics, so far I have:


Spoiler



Dotty
Biskit
Bam
Bob
Mitzi
Shep
Marshal
Elise
Sheldon
Cookie
Del
Victoria
Kabuki
Nibbles
Drago
Savannah
Cally
Scoot
Jingle
Joey
Katie
Stitches
Hopper
Erik
Kid Cat
Pudge
Olivia
Becky
Agnes
Kiki
Doc
Static
Ankha
Ruby
Robin
Molly
Sparro
Rodney
Cousteau
Boomer
Bones
Walker
Anabelle
T-bone
Deirdre
Sydney
Blanche
Roald
Harry
Boone
Blanca
Kitty
Benjamin
Freckles
Agent S
Goldie
Charlise
Roscoe
Purrl
Tia


- I'm looking for anyone *not* on this list

*♣ The Goods ♣*
*AC Style*
- 3 Million Bells per Character
- Up to 3 characters in a single piece
- Can be anyone; Mayors, villagers, unrelated to AC characters


Spoiler













*Cartoony Style*
- 5 Million Bells per Character
- Up to 2 characters in a single piece
- Can be anyone; Mayors, villagers, unrelated to AC characters
- More/Better examples on my dA, click this to check em' out


Spoiler


















*♣ Status & Slots ♣*
*CLOSED*

*♣Waitlist♣*
- Being on this list means I'll PM you when I feel like doing a commission (in order of who's first) and if you're still interested I'll do your commish. 
- If for some reason you can't afford it when I PM you I can keep you on the list for future notifications.
- I also open slots for ONLY Waitlisted people sometimes
- Basically if you know you want some art from me you should get on this list
- You can go back on the list when your commission is done, you'll just be placed at the bottom

*1)* Gnoixaim
*2)* Melissa-Crossing
*3)* Twinrova
*4)* E m m a
*5)* Shirohibiki
*6)* Axeler137 
*7)* Han Solo
*8)* DrewDiddy1996
*9)* Tinybears
*10)* Swiftstream
*11)* Gregriii

*♣ The Form ♣*
*1)* When filling out the form let me know of any specifics you'd like
- Such as pose or size differences

```
[B]Username:[/B]
[B]Mayor Name:[/B]
[B]Town Name:[/B]
[B]3DS Code:[/B]
[B]Style/Type:[/B]
[B]Characters:[/B]
[B]References:[/B]
[B]Payment:[/B]
[B]Extra:[/B]
```


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 30, 2014)

*Username:* lynn105
*Mayor Name:* lynn
*Town Name:* lily cove 
*3DS Code:* 2234-7503-0310
*Style/Type:*cartoony style 
*Characters:* my mayor and alt character amanda/bottle Miku? O:whichever you prefer more to do haha
*References:* [x][x][x][x] (x) || [x][x]  OR (x) (x) (x)
*Payment:* sloppy set
*Extra:* can you please make the characters both separate from each other? c: like the same drawing, but just not touching or anything haha


----------



## Cudon (Mar 30, 2014)

THIS IS SO LOVELY.  I'll put my form here, I'm broke but IDGAF


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 30, 2014)

*Username:* Illyana
*Mayor Name:* Illyana & Daenerys (two towns)
*Town Name:* Utopia & Sparkle*
*3DS Code:* <--- 
*Style/Type:* AC Style
*Characters:* Mayor Illyana with Bunnie
*References:*




*Payment:* Weeding Day set
*Extra:* Please have them holding pinwheels? c:


----------



## Cudon (Mar 30, 2014)

THIS IS SO LOVELY.  I'll put my form here, I'm broke but IDGAF

*Username:* Dinomates 
*Mayor Name:* Igi
*Town Name:* Solaceon
*3DS Code:* <-- Sorry too lazy to post
*Style/Type:* Cartoony. ITS SO PERF OHMGS<3
*Characters:*My mayor please
*References:*


Spoiler: ref









, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



samus pants, purple hi tops, hoodie jacket thing with a tabby hood, orange pansie & gas mask <u<


*Payment:*4m
*Extra:* I love the funkiness of the example pic. I need some of it joj

Double post? What..

Also I shall hunt for Stinky and Bam for you <u< I love you and your art.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

Gonna be stalking to try and grab a spot hehe xD


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 30, 2014)

*Username:* AppleCracker
*Mayor Name:* Mikey
*Town Name:* Hyrule
*3DS Code:* On the side
*Style/Type:* The first one, AC style
*Characters:* Me,Kabuki,Zucker
*References:* On the bottom
*Payment:* 2 million bells
*Extra:* Me in the middle with my arms around these guys, because they're my bros ^^
View attachment 36222


----------



## sej (Mar 30, 2014)

Not sure if there is an open slot, but I will fill in anyway

*Username:* Sej
*Mayor Name:* Sej
*Town Name:* Sejville
*3DS Code:* 4210-4628-9014
*Style/Type:* AC style
*Characters:* My mayor please
*References:*




*Payment:* 2 million bells
*Extra:* No thanks!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 30, 2014)

owh I have the snow bunny, does that count as a full payment??


----------



## Libearty (Mar 30, 2014)

WOW this got more responses than I expected ;w;
I'll respond to everyone here in the most organized way I can manage c:
Also, I'mma keep accepting them for a bit longer, might close in a day or two.

*lynn105*
I can definitely make both characters in the same piece separated! c:
Yes, so glad to finally get the full sloppy set <3
I will be accepting payments tomorrow, when can you come by to pay? (I live in EST)


Spoiler






lynn105 said:


> *Username:* lynn105
> *Mayor Name:* lynn
> *Town Name:* lily cove
> *3DS Code:* 2234-7503-0310
> ...





*Illyana*
I love your dress omg ;w;
And the Weeding Day Set! YES. 
I will try my hardest to do justice to your dress, and to the pinwheels! ;w;
I will be accepting payments tomorrow, when can you come by to pay? (I live in EST)


Spoiler






Illyana said:


> *Username:* Illyana
> *Mayor Name:* Illyana & Daenerys (two towns)
> *Town Name:* Utopia & Sparkle*
> *3DS Code:* <---
> ...





*Dinomates*
PFFFT I'm so glad you like my stuff omg ;v;
Those bells are gonna help me so much hnnggg. That gas mask is gonna be a toughie, haha, but I can do it! I love that hoodie, by the way.
And thanks! I lost Bam sooo long ago and I miss him _deerly_ //hit 
Stinky is a more recent loss due to a reset incident //sobs
I will be accepting payments tomorrow, when can you come by to pay? (I live in EST)


Spoiler






Dinomates said:


> THIS IS SO LOVELY.  I'll put my form here, I'm broke but IDGAF
> *Username:* Dinomates
> *Mayor Name:* Igi
> *Town Name:* Solaceon
> ...





*AppleCracker*
If you want three characters in a single pic it will cost 6 million bells, not 2 million. It's 2 million per character in a single pic. Lemme know if you're still interested!
Also Kabuki and Zucker are super rad dudes ;w;


Spoiler






AppleCracker said:


> *Username:* AppleCracker
> *Mayor Name:* Mikey
> *Town Name:* Hyrule
> *3DS Code:* On the side
> ...






*Sej*
I'm sorta not doing the slots thing currently. I'm going to do everything I accept anyways so slots don't matter. I'll close if I'm feeling too overwhelmed. 
Your mayor is wicked cute ;w;
Is that a sort of neckerchief around her neck? Or is the red part of the shirt?
I will be accepting payments tomorrow, when can you come by to pay? (I live in EST)


Spoiler






Sej said:


> *Username:* Sej
> *Mayor Name:* Sej
> *Town Name:* Sejville
> *3DS Code:* 4210-4628-9014
> ...






*Staticistic*
I have no idea what the worth of the snow bunny is. I've been looking around and can't really find it being sold or anything. I'm actually gonna take the snow bunny off the list because I just found out it sits on the floor of a house and I don't want it on the floor. Sorry about that. Might you have anything else on the list? c:
And thanks for your interest!


Spoiler






staticistic1114 said:


> owh I have the snow bunny, does that count as a full payment??


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 30, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> *lynn105*
> I can definitely make both characters in the same piece separated! c:
> Yes, so glad to finally get the full sloppy set <3
> I will be accepting payments tomorrow, when can you come by to pay? (I live in EST)


Yay! I'm in est as well! Are you able to collect pay around 3pm est or 4? Otherwise I can try to trade at a later time c:


----------



## mob (Mar 30, 2014)

hey, could you perhaps pm when youre open? I love your style -u-


----------



## Libearty (Mar 30, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Yay! I'm in est as well! Are you able to collect pay around 3pm est or 4? Otherwise I can try to trade at a later time c:


I can definitely do 3 pm! Can also do it later tonight if you're gonna be on much longer?


gamzee said:


> hey, could you perhaps pm when youre open? I love your style -u-


I'm actually open right now! Feel free to fill out a form c:
Thank you, by the way! I'm flattered ;w;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 30, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> I can definitely do 3 pm! Can also do it later tonight if you're gonna be on much longer?



Sure! C: how much longer though? D:  I have to sleep soon since I have school tomorrow D:


----------



## Libearty (Mar 30, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Sure! C: how much longer though? D:  I have to sleep soon since I have school tomorrow D:


Opening my gates right now! c:


----------



## mob (Mar 30, 2014)

*Username:* Gamzee
*Mayor Name:* Destery
*Town Name:* Rukongai
*3DS Code:* 4656-6536-6207
*Style/Type:* Cartoony
*Characters:* My character Destery?  
*References:* [x]
*Payment:* 4mil!
*Extra:* Could you draw her in her Attack on Titan uniform?  her hair is basically elsa's coronation hair. If you need anymore info please let me know! -u-


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 30, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Opening my gates right now! c:



Ahh oops! Adding you and ill be there soon c:


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Username:* Foxehtrot28
*Mayor Name:* Fox
*Town Name:* Orenji
*3DS Code:*3394-4693-0645
*Style/Type:*Ac Style
*Characters:* Kyle
*References:*


*Payment:* Cat Tower, Rice Cooker, Cornucopia+ 2 Million If that's okay .w.
*Extra:* It's not blue sweatpants, it's actually relay shorts with tall black socks, I just haven't found any yet xc


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

*Gamzee*
YES! I love the AOT uniform omg ;w;
That hair is gonna be so fun hnnggg
When can you come to pay? 


Spoiler






gamzee said:


> *Username:* Gamzee
> *Mayor Name:* Destery
> *Town Name:* Rukongai
> *3DS Code:* 4656-6536-6207
> ...






*Foxehtrot*
That payment sounds good! ;w;
Is your character named Kyle? Or are you asking for Kyle the AC Villager to also be included?
Also, could you get me a pic of the relay shorts, and where do the tall black socks end? At the knees or do they cover the whole visible leg?
When would you like to come and pay?


Spoiler






foxehtrot28 said:


> *Username:* Foxehtrot28
> *Mayor Name:* Fox
> *Town Name:* Orenji
> *3DS Code:*3394-4693-0645
> ...


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 31, 2014)

saw the header and I'm already in love with your art :I <3

then I looked under the spoilers and feel in love even more
I want to kiss your art


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> saw the header and I'm already in love with your art :I <3
> 
> then I looked under the spoilers and feel in love even more
> I want to kiss your art


Pffft, oh my gosh thanks so much ;w;
I'm so glad you like it! c:


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

I can pay any time when you're online c: I'll be online after 4-5pm GMT +2 ... which is in around 8-9 hours from now. I'll try to catch you online ^u^


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I can pay any time when you're online c: I'll be online after 4-5pm GMT +2 ... which is in around 8-9 hours from now. I'll try to catch you online ^u^


How about right now? c:


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> How about right now? c:


Will do c: Just lemme get on my game


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Will do c: Just lemme get on my game


Okee doke! I'll open my gates! c:


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Okee doke! I'll open my gates! c:


AHH IT''S RAINING IN MY TOWN AHH<33
Do I just drop the cash or use the re-tail 999,999 thingy?


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> AHH IT''S RAINING IN MY TOWN AHH<33
> Do I just drop the cash or use the re-tail 999,999 thingy?


I love when it's raining ;w;
Please drop the cash at the Train Station c:
I prefer that over the Re-Tail routine.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> I love when it's raining ;w;
> Please drop the cash at the Train Station c:
> I prefer that over the Re-Tail routine.


I'll try to drop the right amount.. I always drop too much or too little x3

Can you re-open? Hadn't added you when you opened so it doesn't show up


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I'll try to drop the right amount.. I always drop too much or too little x3


Should be...40 bags, I believe? At 99,000 each, 10 = 1 mil, yeah, 40 bags. That sounds like a lot, haha. Maybe in the next game they'll make bigger bags //hit
Thank you very much c:


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

Re-opeeenn? c:


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Re-opeeenn? c:


Re-opened c:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 31, 2014)

Hiya I'm interested in a commission :3
Can you do a 2mil AC style pic of Rooney?

I'd like him wearing a black jumper with a hoodie like these:
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/image-1.jpg
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/image-2.jpg
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/image-3.jpg


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Hiya I'm interested in a commission :3
> Can you do a 2mil AC style pic of Rooney?
> 
> I'd like him wearing a black jumper with a hoodie like these:
> ...


I certainly can! Do you wanna come by now to pay, or is there a better time for you? c:
I wish that hoodie existed in the game omg ;w;


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> I certainly can! Do you wanna come by now to pay, or is there a better time for you? c:



Sweet! I'm happy to come now  just let me gather all the bells first
I also edited my post with refs.


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Sweet! I'm happy to come now  just let me gather all the bells first
> I also edited my post with refs.


Awesome! I'll add you and open my gates!
Thanks! c:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> I wish that hoodie existed in the game omg ;w;



I know right? X3

I can only fit 1.5mil in my pockets so is it ok if I use your ABD for the rest? Or do you have retail set up?


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 31, 2014)

*Username:* ForgottenT
*Mayor Name:* Mark
*Town Name:* New Oak
*3DS Code:* 3823-9694-2170
*Style/Type:* AC
*Characters:* My Mayor, and the villager Ruby.
*References:*


Spoiler: Refs




















*Payment:* 4M Bells
*Extra:* None


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> I know right? X3
> 
> I can only fit 1.5mil in my pockets so is it ok if I use your ABD for the rest? Or do you have retail set up?


Oh, of course you can use the ABD ;w;



ForgottenT said:


> *Username:* ForgottenT
> *Mayor Name:* Mark
> *Town Name:* New Oak
> *3DS Code:* 3823-9694-2170
> ...


YOUR MAYOR IS SO CUTE AHHHH
I love Ruby also omg ;w;
I'd love to draw them! When would you like to pay?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Oh, of course you can use the ABD ;w;



Okay sweet! I'm on my way ^^
Sorry that I didn't use the order form. My iPad won't let me copy and paste it unless I copy all of your first post >.<


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Okay sweet! I'm on my way ^^
> Sorry that I didn't use the order form. My iPad won't let me copy and paste it unless I copy all of your first post >.<


That's ok, you answered all the important parts anyway, so it's no problem c:


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Oh, of course you can use the ABD ;w;
> 
> 
> YOUR MAYOR IS SO CUTE AHHHH
> ...



Thank you ^^
Ruby is amazing 
I can come pay right now if you can.


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> Thank you ^^
> Ruby is amazing
> I can come pay right now if you can.


She is amazing! One of my friends has her and she's such a cutie ;w;
Ok! Gimme like 10 minutes and my gate will be open for you! c:

EDIT: They're open!


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> She is amazing! One of my friends has her and she's such a cutie ;w;
> Ok! Gimme like 10 minutes and my gate will be open for you! c:
> 
> EDIT: They're open!



okaY, coming!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> That's ok, you answered all the important parts anyway, so it's no problem c:



Sweet! Thank you so much x3 When you do Rooney's feet, can you make him have three toes instead of four? In the game he has four and I think it looks weird since the other kangaroos only have three o.o
And if possible, can you send me a sketch before you colour just incase I want to make any changes? :3


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 31, 2014)

Just dropping by - your art is really beautiful.


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Sweet! Thank you so much x3 When you do Rooney's feet, can you make him have three toes instead of four? In the game he has four and I think it looks weird since the other kangaroos only have three o.o
> And if possible, can you send me a sketch before you colour just incase I want to make any changes? :3


Yes, I can definitely do both of those things c:


RetroT said:


> Just dropping by - your art is really beautiful.


Pffft, thank you so much! ;w;
That means a lot to me c:


----------



## sej (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> WOW this got more responses than I expected ;w;
> I'll respond to everyone here in the most organized way I can manage c:
> Also, I'mma keep accepting them for a bit longer, might close in a day or two.
> 
> ...



Thanks! It's just a red part on her top, I can pay after school <3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Yes, I can definitely do both of those things c:



Awesome! I can't wait to see it


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> *Staticistic*
> I have no idea what the worth of the snow bunny is. I've been looking around and can't really find it being sold or anything. I'm actually gonna take the snow bunny off the list because I just found out it sits on the floor of a house and I don't want it on the floor. Sorry about that. Might you have anything else on the list? c:
> And thanks for your interest!



how come? I have mine on a table..? (if that's what you mean)


----------



## mob (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> When can you come to pay?



after 3pm CST today. :]


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> *Gamzee*
> YES! I love the AOT uniform omg ;w;
> That hair is gonna be so fun hnnggg
> When can you come to pay?
> ...




Alright
Yes the Villager Kyle is who I'm requesting cx
My character name is Fox. Sorry, I thought Character is villager xD
And here's a pic from MoriDB

as for the socks, in the game it takes the whole leg, but I'm sure it ends just below the knee :3
And I might be busy this week because it's only two more weeks until Spring Break.
So sometime before Friday. Thanks so much :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 31, 2014)

Should I wait for commissions to be more calm or should I just fill in a form and hope for the best? :U


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

Sej said:


> Thanks! It's just a red part on her top, I can pay after school <3


Ok! Just lemme know when exactly that is c:



staticistic1114 said:


> how come? I have mine on a table..? (if that's what you mean)
> View attachment 36513


OH SO IT DOES GO ON THE TABLE! Someone told me it can only go on the ground, like the Resetti model. I'm still stuck with how much it's worth. I just searched around and found someone offering 300k for it, which isn't enough for a commish. I'll price it at 500k, so if you have anything else from the list that could bring it up you could get a commish c:
Or bells of course, haha, but I feel that goes without saying.



gamzee said:


> after 3pm CST today. :]


Ok! We'll be in touch later today then c:



foxehtrot28 said:


> Alright
> Yes the Villager Kyle is who I'm requesting cx
> My character name is Fox. Sorry, I thought Character is villager xD
> And here's a pic from MoriDB
> ...


Ok, just making sure, haha. I can definitely do those two for you for what you offered ;w;
And thanks for snagging that pic! 
Just PM me sometime when you can come by c:



Hyogo said:


> Should I wait for commissions to be more calm or should I just fill in a form and hope for the best? :U


You can fill out the form c:
I imagine all these commishes will take me some time but I'm just going to accept more when I'm done anyway so what's the point in prolonging that? haha
Plus I'm only at my mom's this week so people can only come to my town this week to pay. After I go back to my apartment I'mma have to go to their towns to get payment, which is less convenient in my eyes.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> OH SO IT DOES GO ON THE TABLE! Someone told me it can only go on the ground, like the Resetti model. I'm still stuck with how much it's worth. Not sure if it's worth 2 mil or not...?



well it was quite hard to get, but wow 2 million?? maybe that's too much? xD


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> well it was quite hard to get, but wow 2 million?? maybe that's too much? xD


I just searched around and found someone offering 300k for it, which isn't enough for a commish. I'll price it at 500k, so if you have anything else from the list that could bring it up you could get a commish c:
Or bells of course, haha, but I feel that goes without saying.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> I just searched around and found someone offering 300k for it, which isn't enough for a commish. I'll price it at 500k, so if you have anything else from the list that could bring it up you could get a commish c:
> Or bells of course, haha, but I feel that goes without saying.



so the bunny covers up how much exactly? bcuz I honestly can barely make it to 1 million..


----------



## Libearty (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> so the bunny covers up how much exactly? bcuz I honestly can barely make it to 1 million..


It covers 500k and a commish in my AC style costs 2mil. 
I added a few things to the list on Moribd if you wanna check to see if you have anything else.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

I probably have the kitchen corner, yes..


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I probably have the kitchen corner, yes..


I'd donate but I'm broke myself xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I'd donate but I'm broke myself xD



I'm telling ya, I owe my friend 370K + 390K home loans
I barely made it to 300K!!


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I'm telling ya, I owe my friend 370K + 390K home loans
> I barely made it to 300K!!


Uhm... 10m for white carnations, 12,5m for siggy from novi, 5m for a commission from manda, 4m for commission from here and 7m for commission from finnian...  I am addicted TnT


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 31, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> You can fill out the form c:
> I imagine all these commishes will take me some time but I'm just going to accept more when I'm done anyway so what's the point in prolonging that? haha
> Plus I'm only at my mom's this week so people can only come to my town this week to pay. After I go back to my apartment I'mma have to go to their towns to get payment, which is less convenient in my eyes.


Ah I see, Whatever floats yer boat I guess o3o

*Username: Hyogo*
*Mayor Name: Ryan*
*Town Name: Toyokawa*
*3DS Code: 5172-0146-3896*
*Style/Type: AC stlye I guess? ;3;*
*Characters: Meowstic from Pokemon X/Y*
*References:*


Spoiler



Main design of the Male version, Which I want.


*Payment: 2 Million Bellies*
*Extra: Can you make him wear a Shirt & Waist Coat like in this picture? :>*


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 31, 2014)

*Username:* Sir Takoya
*Mayor Name:* Ashley
*Town Name:* Kiahnaja
*3DS Code:* 3523-2229-5375
*Style/Type:* AC Style
*Characters:* Mayor, Drago, Julian, Phoebe
*References:* http://nelaya.deviantart.com/art/Julian-Hoodie-QR-Code-439675730


*Payment:* 2 million bells plus curling stone (For adding another character). I can also offer weeding pieces if that's not enough.
*Extra:* Please avoid making it feminine. I also like Drago the most out of the three. Put the Julian hood over my head instead of having it off my head. Include 1-up cap.


----------



## Libearty (Apr 1, 2014)

*ATTENTION*
No more commissions will be taken past this post. You can post if you'd like to be included in a Waitlist, but only posts that were posted before this post (how many times can I use the word post in a sentence?) will be counted towards this round. 
I will post again when commissions are re-opened!
Thanks so much for all the response! I really appreciate it c: 

*Hyogo*


Spoiler






Hyogo said:


> Ah I see, Whatever floats yer boat I guess o3o
> 
> *Username: Hyogo*
> *Mayor Name: Ryan*
> ...





I can definitely do that! Meowstic is one of my favorites from Kalos ;w;
I have a male Meowstic in my X game and he's my baby c:
When would you like to come pay?

*Sir Takoya*


Spoiler






Sir Takoya said:


> *Username:* Sir Takoya
> *Mayor Name:* Ashley
> *Town Name:* Kiahnaja
> *3DS Code:* 3523-2229-5375
> ...





I'd price the curling stone at about 500k. So you'd only be offering 2.5mil which isn't enough for the amount of characters you asked for. Each character is an extra 2mil. Someone has already offered the full Weeding Set for a commish, so I won't be needing any more, but thank you! Would you happen to have any other items from my list?
Also, when you say try not to make it feminine what exactly do you mean?
By the way, I love your hoodie ;w;



staticistic1114 said:


> I probably have the kitchen corner, yes..


Ok, well, since I really want it, I'd price it at 300k. So with what you're got it equals 800k. I'm closing for new customers today, but since you've posted before this post if you happen to come across enough for a commish you can order one c:


----------



## sej (Apr 1, 2014)

I couldn't find my 3ds yesterday when I got back from school :/ I found it, so when I get back from school today(approx 6 hours) then I can pay you. What time zone are you?


----------



## Libearty (Apr 1, 2014)

Sej said:


> I couldn't find my 3ds yesterday when I got back from school :/ I found it, so when I get back from school today(approx 6 hours) then I can pay you. What time zone are you?


I'm EST, it's almost 3 AM here, haha. 6 hours from now will be 9 AM so I should be available around then, maybe an hour later.


----------



## sej (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, cool!


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi, I'd like to be on the waitlist please <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Ok, well, since I really want it, I'd price it at 300k. So with what you're got it equals 800k. I'm closing for new customers today, but since you've posted before this post if you happen to come across enough for a commish you can order one c:



my friend probably has a Jolly Roger, he has a whole load of pirate stuff, but I'm gonna need to ask him first
how much does it cover?


----------



## Libearty (Apr 1, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Hi, I'd like to be on the waitlist please <3


Added! c:
I'll PM you when I re-open.


staticistic1114 said:


> my friend probably has a Jolly Roger, he has a whole load of pirate stuff, but I'm gonna need to ask him first
> how much does it cover?


Jolly Roger would definitely be around 600k. So that's 1.4mil so far ;w;
If you can find one more thing from the list then you can get a commish c:


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 1, 2014)

I can pay you later today, I'm at work now <3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ill like to be on the waitlist.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 1, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> *ATTENTION*
> 
> *Sir Takoya*
> I'd price the curling stone at about 500k. So you'd only be offering 2.5mil which isn't enough for the amount of characters you asked for. Each character is an extra 2mil. Someone has already offered the full Weeding Set for a commish, so I won't be needing any more, but thank you! Would you happen to have any other items from my list?
> ...



I mean avoid making it super girly  It can be cute, just not girly. I guess I'll pay 2.5 million plus the curling stone.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Jolly Roger would definitely be around 600k. So that's 1.4mil so far ;w;
> If you can find one more thing from the list then you can get a commish c:



I'll see if I can get any more of the stuff
what if one of your dreamies show up in camp?


----------



## Libearty (Apr 1, 2014)

Illyana said:


> I can pay you later today, I'm at work now <3


Ok! Just lemme know here or via PM when you're on c:



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ill like to be on the waitlist.


Added! Thanks c:



Sir Takoya said:


> I mean avoid making it super girly  It can be cute, just not girly. I guess I'll pay 2.5 million plus the curling stone.


Ok, I think I getcha. I'm not one for making things too girly anyway, haha c:
2.5mil + the curling stone would only be 3mil. You've asked for 4 characters, with each character being 2mil that'd equal 8mil. So what you've offered isn't enough, I apologize.



staticistic1114 said:


> I'll see if I can get any more of the stuff
> what if one of your dreamies show up in camp?


If you get Bam or Stinky in your camp and get em to move in and then move out and such I will do a commish for you, for sure ;w;
Up to two characters for AC Style or one character for Cartoony style.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 1, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Ok! Just lemme know here or via PM when you're on c:
> 
> 
> Added! Thanks c:
> ...



7.5 million plus the curling stone is fine then. I have like over 30 mil in the bank that'll never get used anyway. I went through some stuff and found a ski rack and a bathhouse wall.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> If you get Bam or Stinky in your camp and get em to move in and then move out and such I will do a commish for you, for sure ;w;
> Up to two characters for AC Style or one character for Cartoony style.



my friend has Stinky, I'm sure she doesn't want him around xD
but I haven't contacted her in such a long time, my DS is having issues connecting to the internet
when I fix that I will ask her and I will give you the stuff too just in case that happens again


----------



## Libearty (Apr 1, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> 7.5 million plus the curling stone is fine then. I have like over 30 mil in the bank that'll never get used anyway.


Ok awesome! c:
Dude, I wish I had that much, haha. 
When is good for you to come by to pay?



staticistic1114 said:


> my friend has Stinky, I'm sure she doesn't want him around xD
> but I haven't contacted her in such a long time, my DS is having issues connecting to the internet
> when I fix that I will ask her and I will give you the stuff too just in case that happens again


Not want Stinky? GASP. Haha, kidding, he's not very popular. I just love his wrestler theme ;w;
Awesome! Lemme know about him when you find out c:


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 1, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Ok awesome! c:
> Dude, I wish I had that much, haha.
> When is good for you to come by to pay?
> 
> ...



I guess I can come pay now. What about the other two items I listed?


----------



## mob (Apr 1, 2014)

could i come pay? ^^


----------



## Cudon (Apr 1, 2014)

Your art is pretty darn unique here on belltree... most make their art incredibly cutesy, which I'm personally not a fan of... But your art is so funky and beautiful I love it uwu

I know this is random but may I ask your gender?... From your mayor I can assume you're a guy but your mayor name is girly? I have no idea... I'd like to address you by the right gender xD


----------



## Libearty (Apr 1, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> I guess I can come pay now. What about the other two items I listed?


AHH I didn't see those pfffft Yes ok I really want those ;w;
So let's say 6 mil + Ski rack, Bathhouse Wall, and Curling stone?


gamzee said:


> could i come pay? ^^


Of course! I have you added, I'll open right now for you to come by c:


Dinomates said:


> Your art is pretty darn unique here on belltree... most make their art incredibly cutesy, which I'm personally not a fan of... But your art is so funky and beautiful I love it uwu
> 
> I know this is random but may I ask your gender?... From your mayor I can assume you're a guy but your mayor name is girly? I have no idea... I'd like to address you by the right gender xD


PFFFT thanks so much oh gosh ;w;
Haha, I'm a girl. My villagers are both female, but I really love the short female haircut.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Not want Stinky? GASP. Haha, kidding, he's not very popular. I just love his wrestler theme ;w;
> Awesome! Lemme know about him when you find out c:



well.. she has Camofrog too so she aint lovin her town xD


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 1, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> AHH I didn't see those pfffft Yes ok I really want those ;w;
> So let's say 6 mil + Ski rack, Bathhouse Wall, and Curling stone?
> 
> Of course! I have you added, I'll open right now for you to come by c:
> ...



All right, PT me when you are ready for me!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Your art is pretty darn unique here on belltree... most make their art incredibly cutesy, which I'm personally not a fan of... But your art is so funky and beautiful I love it uwu
> 
> I know this is random but may I ask your gender?... From your mayor I can assume you're a guy but your mayor name is girly? I have no idea... I'd like to address you by the right gender xD



you are talking about my art right?? CONFESS >:UUUU


----------



## Cudon (Apr 1, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> you are talking about my art right?? CONFESS >:UUUU


YES OH YES I AM. please don't molest me mrs. static TnT


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> YES OH YES I AM. please don't molest me mrs. static TnT



I try my best ;n;


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not on the ♣ Status & Slots ♣?


----------



## Libearty (Apr 1, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> I'm not on the ♣ Status & Slots ♣?


I've neglected to update it, haha. No worries c:
I'll do that now.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 1, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> I've neglected to update it, haha. No worries c:
> I'll do that now.



Phew


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 2, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> I can definitely do that! Meowstic is one of my favorites from Kalos ;w;
> I have a male Meowstic in my X game and he's my baby c:
> When would you like to come pay?


Dude, like. Stand still.
Gotta give you the biggest of Highfives.

And dunno tbh, I aint touched AC in like forever orz


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 2, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Dude, like. Stand still.
> Gotta give you the biggest of Highfives.
> 
> And dunno tbh, I aint touched AC in like forever orz



I wanna see that meowstic when it's done. I love meowstic/espurr too, even though I play competitive OU.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

I play Pok?mon, too ;v;


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 4, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I play Pok?mon, too ;v;



Me too ^^

Bump.
Any news on this?


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 4, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> Me too ^^
> 
> Bump.
> Any news on this?



Why do I see you everywhere?


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 4, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Why do I see you everywhere?



Because I am everywhere


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 4, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> WOW this got more responses than I expected ;w;
> I'll respond to everyone here in the most organized way I can manage c:
> Also, I'mma keep accepting them for a bit longer, might close in a day or two.
> 
> ...


Then could I get kabuki and zucker


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Why do I see you everywhere?



Because he is the definition of awesome


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 4, 2014)

Don't worry Crimson, yours will be in the see-able signature too. ;P


----------



## Libearty (Apr 5, 2014)

This is gonna be a long post, but if you've posted here before you'll probably see your name, haha c:

*Some Responses* 


Spoiler






Hyogo said:


> Dude, like. Stand still.
> Gotta give you the biggest of Highfives.


Heck yes, dude.



Sir Takoya said:


> I wanna see that meowstic when it's done. I love meowstic/espurr too, even though I play competitive OU.


For sure! All commissions will be posted on this thread c:



Sir Takoya said:


> Don't worry Crimson, yours will be in the see-able signature too. ;P


Pffft, thanks ;w;


*Payments*
First off, I'm gonna list the people who haven't paid yet. I'm going to be super busy Saturday and Sunday (April 5th and 6th) so if you can't come tonight (April 4th) to pay (Like now/before 3 AM EST time, which would technically be April 5th EST time, but yeah, sometime within the next 3-4 hours.) Anyway, if you posted saying you wanted a commish and haven't paid yet I'll be listing your name here and what you said you'd pay me. PM me or comment on this thread to set up a time to come to my town c:
If you can't pay for whatever reason I can move you to the Wait list for next time around if you'd like. Being on the waitlist means I'll PM you when slots open again. I might be changing prices next time around however.


Spoiler



*Illyana*
Weeding Day Set
*Sej*
2 Million Bells
*Foxehtrot28*
Cat Tower, Rice Cooker, Cornucopia + 2 Million Bells
*Hyogo*
2 Million Bells


*Possible Commissions*
There a few commissions I haven't completely worked out yet, below are just some check-ins and questions c:


Spoiler



*AppleCracker*
So just Zucker and Kabuki? You don't what your mayor any more?
Two characters would be 4 Million bells (three is 6 Million bells). 
If you have any items from my Moridb list then you wouldn't have to pay as much c:
*Staticistic1114*
Wondering how it's going on the Stinky front? c:
Or items front, haha.



*Finished Commissions*
And lastly, here are the commissions I've finished so far! c:
I'm going back to school in a few days so commissions might be a little slower, but they'll all get done, for sure!


Spoiler



*Lynn108*
I had a lotta fun with your characters! There's something so fun about drawing maid outfits //hit
Sorry if the glasses look a little wonky in the first drawing, they weren't agreeing with me for a while, but I think I got em' ;w;
Oh, also, I separated the two characters since they weren't interacting or anything. I hope that's ok c:


Spoiler














*Dinomates*
I had a difficult time with the gas mask so I apologize if it looks crummy :c
And I wasn't sure what to do with the Varia Suit Pants, but I'm happy with them ;w;
I hope you like it too!


Spoiler










*Rayquaza128*
Rooney was super fun to draw, oh my gosh, I need a kangaroo character, haha. I hope you like this, and I hope I got the tail right c:


Spoiler










*ForgottenT*
I love the Aloha shirt and Shorts, dude. Your character is so cute! And thanks so much for those hybrids, again, I've gotten so many more now c:
This was the only AC Style commish of this "round" and it was really fun drawing it ;w;
I also love Ruby, haha.


Spoiler














I think that's all I've got to say. Gamzee, Sir Takoya, I'll be sketching your commishes tonight/tomorrow. Expect them posted sometime next week c:

Oh, also, how does one change the title of their thread? I wanna change the title a bit, but I don't know how. If you know do you think you could enlighten me?
Thanks a bunch guys!
Smell ya later!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 5, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> *Finished Commissions*
> And lastly, here are the commissions I've finished so far! c:
> I'm going back to school in a few days so commissions might be a little slower, but they'll all get done, for sure!
> 
> ...



ommggg I love your style ;v; they look so amazing! Separated is fine and don't worry about the glasses : D Thank you so much <333 And yes the maid dresses hheuheuheuheuhe  

Also you change the title by 
Edit post < go advanced < and at the top it should show the title where you can edit!


----------



## Libearty (Apr 5, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> ommggg I love your style ;v; they look so amazing! Separated is fine and don't worry about the glasses : D Thank you so much <333 And yes the maid dresses hheuheuheuheuhe
> 
> Also you change the title by
> Edit post < go advanced < and at the top it should show the title where you can edit!


I'm so glad you like them! ;w;

YOU ARE A SAINT. Thank you! Wow, I feel so dumb, haha. I didn't even think of going advanced haha. Thanks a bunch ;w;


----------



## Cudon (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh my god that is so bootifull ;u; Your style is so amazing thank you thank you <333 The gas mask looks perf aswell c:


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 5, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> This is gonna be a long post, but if you've posted here before you'll probably see your name, haha c:
> 
> *Some Responses*
> 
> ...



Thank you! I like the drawing a lot ^^
No problem, glad to help you get started hybrid breeding 
Awesome, and yes Ruby is amazingg :>


----------



## Libearty (Apr 5, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Oh my god that is so bootifull ;u; Your style is so amazing thank you thank you <333 The gas mask looks perf aswell c:


I'm so glad you like it! ;w;
I had a lotta fun with the pose and swaying hoodie, haha c:



ForgottenT said:


> Thank you! I like the drawing a lot ^^
> No problem, glad to help you get started hybrid breeding
> Awesome, and yes Ruby is amazingg :>


I'm glad you like it! c:
Thanks again ;v;


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

I would have totally requested some art if I wasn't on 3 other art shop wait lists. Awesome art btw.


----------



## Cuhdalie (Apr 6, 2014)

I totally missed the closed part! :3 Love the art!


----------



## Libearty (Apr 6, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I would have totally requested some art if I wasn't on 3 other art shop wait lists. Awesome art btw.


Dude, thanks ;w;



Cuhdalie said:


> I totally missed the closed part! :3 Love the art!


Thanks a bunch! c:
I'll probably open again next month or when I finish the current batch, haha.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 6, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Dude, thanks ;w;
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch! c:
> I'll probably open again next month or when I finish the current batch, haha.



Good, that means I can keep this person's art in my sig for a while before changing it.  Maybe I can squeeze yours in on the other side.


----------



## Libearty (Apr 7, 2014)

So, I'm back at my apartment now. Everyone who still owes payment, the payment will have to be made in your town. 
I'll PM you guys individually later, since I imagine not everyone checks out this thread, but if you happen to see this before I PM you feel free to leave a comment with a time that suits you. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 7, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> So, I'm back at my apartment now. Everyone who still owes payment, the payment will have to be made in your town.
> I'll PM you guys individually later, since I imagine not everyone checks out this thread, but if you happen to see this before I PM you feel free to leave a comment with a time that suits you.
> Thanks in advance!



I check the thread everytime I see your name there. XD


----------



## Libearty (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry for taking so long. My life's been pretty hectic lately what with classes ending. 
I promise I'm going to do every commission, it just might take some time.
I thank you for your continued patience.


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 17, 2014)

Whoa! Your art is amazing! I love your style. You have worked a lot, i can tell  I really want to comission you, and i'm gonna do that some day. When i finally do my reset x)


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 27, 2014)

Why is this thread dead? I may ask for my bells back if it's not done by the end of next month.


----------



## Libearty (Apr 29, 2014)

Momonoki said:


> Whoa! Your art is amazing! I love your style. You have worked a lot, i can tell  I really want to comission you, and i'm gonna do that some day. When i finally do my reset x)


Thanks a bunch! It'll probably be a while before a open again, haha. But I really appreciate the compliment!



Sir Takoya said:


> Why is this thread dead? I may ask for my bells back if it's not done by the end of next month.


Well, no one wants to comment in between commish times, aha. I apologize for the extended wait time; commissions will be posted tomorrow night.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 29, 2014)

UWAAAHHH I LOVE YOUR ARTS... ahh I hope things clear up for you soon tho!!  I know how it is ):
[lurks quietly for an empty slot]


----------



## Libearty (May 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> UWAAAHHH I LOVE YOUR ARTS... ahh I hope things clear up for you soon tho!!  I know how it is ):
> [lurks quietly for an empty slot]


Thanks a bunch! ;w;
Yeah, there's a lot on the list, haha.

I finished Sir Takoya's commish! It's here below. I had a lotta trouble drawing Drago, but Phoebe was super fun ;w;


Spoiler










I'll be finishing the final paid commission tomorrow, which I believe is Gamzee's ;w;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 1, 2014)

fFBFDGFD OH NO THATS KAWAII AF
SOBS....................
[lurkING INTENSIFIES]


----------



## Sir Takoya (May 1, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Thanks a bunch! ;w;
> Yeah, there's a lot on the list, haha.
> 
> I finished Sir Takoya's commish! It's here below. I had a lotta trouble drawing Drago, but Phoebe was super fun ;w;
> ...



Absolutely love that! I'll be adding it to my signature soon!


----------



## Libearty (May 9, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> fFBFDGFD OH NO THATS KAWAII AF
> SOBS....................
> [lurkING INTENSIFIES]


Th-thanks so much, ffff ;w;


Sir Takoya said:


> Absolutely love that! I'll be adding it to my signature soon!


I'm so glad you like it! c:

Gamzee! I've finally got your commish done! Now that school has reached it's climax I've got more free time ;v;
She was SO fun to draw! I love the SNK uniform so much. The hair was hard, but I think it came out pretty good! I really hope you like it!


Spoiler


----------



## flea (May 9, 2014)

_LURRRKKKKSSSSS_


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 9, 2014)

flea said:


> _LURRRKKKKSSSSS_



^me tho


----------



## miko (May 9, 2014)

flea said:


> _LURRRKKKKSSSSS_



DITTO!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 9, 2014)

Nvm. Forgot I was on your wait list. Let me know when slots open so you can draw for me. BTW what's the difference from your AC and cartoon styles? Just curious. ^_^


----------



## Reenhard (May 9, 2014)

Oh my god I love your style!  I will so keep an eye on this!


----------



## Libearty (May 10, 2014)

Pffft, I am very flattered guys ;w;
Thanks so much!


DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Nvm. Forgot I was on your wait list. Let me know when slots open so you can draw for me. BTW what's the difference from your AC and cartoon styles? Just curious. ^_^


If you look in the spoiler tags on the first post you see that the AC Style is shorter and chubbier than the Cartoon style, while the cartoony style is more uh...realistic? At least proportion wise c:
Cartoony takes longer to draw, hence the difference in prices.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 10, 2014)

Both styles are awesome but your cartoon style is rad. Too expensive for me since I want my mayor with Ankha, Lolly and Rosie and AC style is more affordable for me so when its my turn I'll just take AC style. ^_^


----------



## Cudon (May 10, 2014)

Hm.. I shall lurk for a spot <u< I want moar art from you <3


----------



## Libearty (May 22, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words. I'm glad so many of you like my stuff ;w;
I've just PMed those on my current list who haven't paid; I might be "opening" soon. I just wanna make sure to get their stuff done first, if they're still interested.
Thanks for the patience! I appreciate everything you've said and done c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 22, 2014)

yay!! cant wait <3


----------



## Libearty (Jul 12, 2014)

I take such long absenses from this thread oTL
Here to post a commission I finished for Hyogo c:


Spoiler











Hope you like it, Hyogo! 
Waitlist peeps, I'mma PM you when I have time for more commishes ;w;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 12, 2014)

ahhh so much jelly
im literally here every single time lmfao sobs
awesome as per usual <3


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 12, 2014)

Can I be put in the waiting please!  Thanks!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 13, 2014)

these are the cutest things EVER !


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 13, 2014)

Agreed, your art is adorable. If you're still doing these, can I also be added onto the waiting list? Thanks!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 15, 2014)

Do you accept TBT bells, or just in-game? Either way, I'd like to be on the waiting list. ;o;


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 15, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> I take such long absenses from this thread oTL
> Here to post a commission I finished for Hyogo c:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for taking two days to comment on this but ;o; That's so lovely! Thanks alot for making it ;3;


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 15, 2014)

Do you accept tbt bells o3o


----------



## Libearty (Jul 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh so much jelly
> im literally here every single time lmfao sobs
> awesome as per usual <3


Thanks so much ;w;
I really appreciate the support!


Melissa-Crossing said:


> Can I be put in the waiting please!  Thanks!


Of course! I'll add you right away!


Miaa said:


> these are the cutest things EVER !


Pffft, thanks so much ;w;
I'm glad you like em'!


Twinrova said:


> Agreed, your art is adorable. If you're still doing these, can I also be added onto the waiting list? Thanks!


Thank you! And sure thing! I'll add you right now c:


Stepheroo said:


> Do you accept TBT bells, or just in-game? Either way, I'd like to be on the waiting list. ;o;


Honestly, I don't really need in game bells or TBT bells, haha. I'd prefer items and stuff I want for payment, but I know a lotta people don't have the stuff I want, so I've been accepting in game bells. I don't really get the function of TBT bells? I think I just don't use the forum enough for them to have a purpose.
I shall add you to the waiting list c:


Hyogo said:


> I'm sorry for taking two days to comment on this but ;o; That's so lovely! Thanks alot for making it ;3;


That's totally fine! I am the worst when it comes to replying anyway oTL
I'm very happy that you like it! It was super fun drawing Meowstic ;w;


Swiftstream said:


> Do you accept tbt bells o3o


Currently, no. I just don't really understand their purpose? Thanks for asking though c:


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 16, 2014)

*Username:* E m m a
*Mayor Name:* Emma
*Town Name:* Hyrule
*3DS Code:* 0104-1446-1983
*Style/Type:* Ac Style
*Characters:* My Mayor, Marshal And merangue ( Would this be 4 or 6 mill? )
*References:*


Spoiler: Ref!



 




*Payment:* 4 or 6 mill? Im not sure .? 
*Extra : * Could i be facing forwards, and marshal and mereangue either side of me leaning on my shoulders ?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 16, 2014)

Still stalking your art shop, glad to still be on the waiting list and hope I'll still get one of those slot. ^_^


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 16, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Honestly, I don't really need in game bells or TBT bells, haha. I'd prefer items and stuff I want for payment, but I know a lotta people don't have the stuff I want, so I've been accepting in game bells. I don't really get the function of TBT bells? I think I just don't use the forum enough for them to have a purpose.
> I shall add you to the waiting list c:



I have a few things on your wish list such as the Top, Toy Hammer, Afternoon Tea Set, Rice Cake, Flower Bouquet, etc. Idk what you price the items at though. ;o; I'll just wait until I'm off the waiting list and we can work something out! 8D


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 16, 2014)

wait... theres been a waitlist this whole time???? omfg id love to be on it please, i can also try getting you some items depending~


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> wait... theres been a waitlist this whole time???? omfg id love to be on it please, i can also try getting you some items depending~



art commiss wait list is my life.


----------



## Libearty (Jul 16, 2014)

E m m a said:


> *Username:* E m m a
> *Mayor Name:* Emma
> *Town Name:* Hyrule
> *3DS Code:* 0104-1446-1983
> ...


I'm not actually open right now, but I can totally add you to my waiting list c:
Also, it would be 6 mill.

*EDIT: Didn't see another page had started oTL*


DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Still stalking your art shop, glad to still be on the waiting list and hope I'll still get one of those slot. ^_^


You and Gnoixaim will be the first to know when I open! c:


Stepheroo said:


> I have a few things on your wish list such as the Top, Toy Hammer, Afternoon Tea Set, Rice Cake, Flower Bouquet, etc. Idk what you price the items at though. ;o; I'll just wait until I'm off the waiting list and we can work something out! 8D


OH DUDE I dunno what to price them at either? Haha, yeah, we can work something out ;w;


Shirohibiki said:


> wait... theres been a waitlist this whole time???? omfg id love to be on it please, i can also try getting you some items depending~


Yeah! Sorry, I should advertise it better D:
For sure you can be on it! And items would super rad ;w;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 16, 2014)

thank you so much <3333 ill look at your wishlist and see what i have when youre closer to opening and stuff


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 16, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> OH DUDE I dunno what to price them at either? Haha, yeah, we can work something out ;w;


Okay, yay! :> I just love da artssssss. I want all the TBT art. ;C; *grabby hands*


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks again for giving me a slot. Super duper excited and can't wait for the turnout. ^^


----------



## Libearty (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the support guys! I'm very grateful, and I'm glad so many of you like my stuff ;w;

I'm here to show my next completed AC commish, done for DrewDiddy1996!
I really hope you like it! They were a lot of fun to draw ;w;


Spoiler


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 23, 2014)

Gahhh your amazing!!! And I seriously love your interpretation of my mayors It looks fantastic, glad to have commissioned you. Thanks very much. ^_^


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh man! You art very well! I will be lurking for an open spot! :3


----------



## Libearty (Jul 23, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Gahhh your amazing!!! And I seriously love your interpretation of my mayors It looks fantastic, glad to have commissioned you. Thanks very much. ^_^


I'm so glad you like it! I loved drawing them ;w;


Axeler137 said:


> Oh man! You art very well! I will be lurking for an open spot! :3


Thanks so much! I have a waitlist going right now if you'd like to be added c:


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 23, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> I'm so glad you like it! I loved drawing them ;w;
> 
> Thanks so much! I have a waitlist going right now if you'd like to be added c:



I'd love to be added onto the wait list! Thanks~
I also have an extra Princess Set! Just in case you still needed it


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, I'm incredibly impressed with your work!
Although you seem to have quite a bit on your plate at the moment, I'm definitely going to check back soon! c:

Just out of curiosity, do you still need any sets?
I have an extra Fishing Tourney, Bug Off, & Egg one if you're still looking, and I can definitely get my hands on a different set if needed.


----------



## Libearty (Jul 23, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> I'd love to be added onto the wait list! Thanks~
> I also have an extra Princess Set! Just in case you still needed it


Suhweet! I'll add you right away! 
Yes, that's one of the sets I want ;w; 
I do the waitlist by a "first come first serve" basis, in that if I can accept a commish I'll PM the first person on the list asking if they're interested in getting a commish from me at that time. If they say no I move on to the next person. So there is a chance I'll already have gotten the princess set when your commission comes up, just to let you know. 


Han Solo said:


> Wow, I'm incredibly impressed with your work!
> Although you seem to have quite a bit on your plate at the moment, I'm definitely going to check back soon! c:
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you still need any sets?
> I have an extra Fishing Tourney, Bug Off, & Egg one if you're still looking, and I can definitely get my hands on a different set if needed.


Thank you! I appreciate it! 
I do have a longish waitlist, but I'm glad to add another person if you'd like to be added. Basically I just PM people on the list, in order, when I can accept a commission. There's more info above in what I said to Axeler c:
All the sets/items I have listed on the first page I am still looking for--I try to keep it updated--so yes, I am looking for those sets still ;w;


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 23, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> I do have a longish waitlist, but I'm glad to add another person if you'd like to be added. Basically I just PM people on the list, in order, when I can accept a commission. There's more info above in what I said to Axeler c:
> All the sets/items I have listed on the first page I am still looking for--I try to keep it updated--so yes, I am looking for those sets still ;w;



Oh yeah, I'd love to be added! c: Not sure if you'll still need them by the time you get to me, but I'll keep them tucked away just in case haha. ;w;


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 23, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Suhweet! I'll add you right away!
> Yes, that's one of the sets I want ;w;
> I do the waitlist by a "first come first serve" basis, in that if I can accept a commish I'll PM the first person on the list asking if they're interested in getting a commish from me at that time. If they say no I move on to the next person. So there is a chance I'll already have gotten the princess set when your commission comes up, just to let you know.
> 
> ...



Oh alright no worries! I'll keep that in mind!
-can't wait-


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 28, 2014)

I was added to your waiting list awhile back. I've been at Disney World but in 1-2 days I'll be back to stalking you. K? K.

Have a cute day, like you. MUAH.


----------



## Libearty (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey guys, gonna try something a little different this time around. I wanna accept *one* commish, so anyone from my waiting list that sees this and wants a commish comment below!
*ONLY people from my waitlist will be accepted for this.*
It could take me about two weeks to finish the commission, though I hope to be done within one week. 
Payment must be made in your town, since my wifi connection can't sustain visitors to my town. So I'll reiterate, items on my list/sets I want are strongly preferred to bells.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Hey guys, gonna try something a little different this time around. I wanna accept *one* commish, so anyone from my waiting list that sees this and wants a commish comment below!
> *ONLY people from my waitlist will be accepted for this.*
> It could take me about two weeks to finish the commission, though I hope to be done within one week.
> Payment must be made in your town, since my wifi connection can't sustain visitors to my town. So I'll reiterate, items on my list/sets I want are strongly preferred to bells.





*Username:* Stepheroo
*Mayor Name:* Steph
*Town Name:* Bumble
*3DS Code:* 2036-6980-0640
*Style/Type:* AC Style
*Characters:* Mine and my friend mayor.
*References:*


Spoiler: References



View attachment 60511View attachment 60512View attachment 60513View attachment 60514
View attachment 60515View attachment 60516


*Payment:* 4 million bells (I also have the Rice Cake and Rolling suitcase, possibly Afternoon tea set. How much would be deducted for those?)
*Extra:* Can they be doing something like giving each other high fives, or playing DS's together, or something just friendly and cute. I'll leave it up to you. <3


----------



## Libearty (Aug 6, 2014)

Spoiler






Stepheroo said:


> *Username:* Stepheroo
> *Mayor Name:* Steph
> *Town Name:* Bumble
> *3DS Code:* 2036-6980-0640
> ...





THEY'RE SO CUTE ;w;
I can totally see myself having some trouble with the newspaper hat, but I can do it! ;w;
I love the DS idea, I'm probably gonna do that, haha. 
If you have the rice cake, Rolling Suitcase, and Afternoon Tea set then I'll only ask for those + 1 million bells. Does that sound fair? I'm mostly in it for the items haha, but I also don't know how much they're worth. If that doesn't sound fair I can negotiate other exchanges c:


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh gosh that waiting list </3
but your art is really awesome! :'D


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 6, 2014)

ahh missed it
thats what happens when you sleep all day lmao
but grats steph


----------



## Libearty (Aug 6, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Oh gosh that waiting list </3
> but your art is really awesome! :'D


Haha, it is pretty lengthy isn't it? oTL
Thank you! I'm glad you think so ;w;


Shirohibiki said:


> ahh missed it
> thats what happens when you sleep all day lmao
> but grats steph


DUDE, I feel you there. Sleep is my ultimate downfall.
fun fact: my name is also Stephanie so I almost thought you meant me for a sec xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 6, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Haha, it is pretty lengthy isn't it? oTL
> Thank you! I'm glad you think so ;w;
> 
> DUDE, I feel you there. Sleep is my ultimate downfall.
> fun fact: my name is also Stephanie so I almost thought you meant me for a sec xD



OMFG well congratulations to you too hahah 
next time >:O i will be lurking for next time


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> THEY'RE SO CUTE ;w;
> I can totally see myself having some trouble with the newspaper hat, but I can do it! ;w;
> I love the DS idea, I'm probably gonna do that, haha.
> If you have the rice cake, Rolling Suitcase, and Afternoon Tea set then I'll only ask for those + 1 million bells. Does that sound fair? I'm mostly in it for the items haha, but I also don't know how much they're worth. If that doesn't sound fair I can negotiate other exchanges c:



We can work it out. I think it's just rolling suitcase and rice cake. The afternoon tea set is worth quite a bit from what I seen but idk why, I mean it's cute but dang. So how about those two + 1-2 million? <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> ahh missed it
> thats what happens when you sleep all day lmao
> but grats steph



girl i saw it and flipped out you don't even know i was trippin'


----------



## Libearty (Aug 6, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> We can work it out. I think it's just rolling suitcase and rice cake. The afternoon tea set is worth quite a bit from what I seen but idk why, I mean it's cute but dang. So how about those two + 1-2 million? <3


Do you not have the afternoon tea set? Cuz I'd totally be up for just the three items and no bells.
If not, then just those two items plus 2mil bells is cool.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Do you not have the afternoon tea set? Cuz I'd totally be up for just the three items and no bells.
> If not, then just those two items plus 2mil bells is cool.



No, I don't. It seems that I lent it to my sister and she's not available for me to get it anytime soon. But the other two + 2 million is good. <3


----------



## Libearty (Aug 6, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> No, I don't. It seems that I lent it to my sister and she's not available for me to get it anytime soon. But the other two + 2 million is good. <3


Darn. Ok, when can I come by? ;w;


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh my! I haven't seen your art in a while. Once again, love your art style. It's really nice.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Darn. Ok, when can I come by? ;w;



If you're free now, I can get my DS up and running. Just trying to set up my laptop again, just had to get a new one, because my other one crapped out on me and all my stuff is gone. ;-;


----------



## Libearty (Aug 6, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> If you're free now, I can get my DS up and running. Just trying to set up my laptop again, just had to get a new one, because my other one crapped out on me and all my stuff is gone. ;-;


I'm totally free now! I got my DS and everything, just lemme know when to come! c:
Oh man that stinks! I'm always afraid of something like that happening...I'm sorry you lost it it all.



RetroT said:


> Oh my! I haven't seen your art in a while. Once again, love your art style. It's really nice.


Thanks so much! I'm glad you like it ;w;


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> I'm totally free now! I got my DS and everything, just lemme know when to come! c:
> Oh man that stinks! I'm always afraid of something like that happening...I'm sorry you lost it it all.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I'm glad you like it ;w;



I'll get on now and add you then! I'll VM you when my gates are open.


----------



## Libearty (Aug 6, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> I'll get on now and add you then! I'll VM you when my gates are open.


Ok! I've got you added c:


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 6, 2014)

Ah! I missed it! I have an afternoon tea set! I will use that with my offer!


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 6, 2014)

I would love to be on the wait list if you can draw a picture of me in real life!  

*Username:* Noodles_
*Mayor Name:* noodles 
*Town Name:* SunnyGo
*3DS Code:* 2509-2071-1990
*Style/Type:* ac style Cartoony Style
*Characters:* N/A
*References:* I'll PM you it if you accept 
*Payment:* 2 million or Bam 
*Extra:* N/A


----------



## Libearty (Aug 6, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Ah! I missed it! I have an afternoon tea set! I will use that with my offer!


PFFFFT yes that is something I really want, haha.


Noodles_ said:


> I would love to be on the wait list if you can draw a picture of me in real life!
> 
> *Username:* Noodles_
> *Mayor Name:* noodles
> ...


BAM BAM I WANT BAM SO MUCH. Is he moving soon or something? I have a buncha commishes to do now, some from dA and the one from here, but if he's moving soon I can accept you now cuz I REALLY don't wanna miss him ;w;
And yes I can draw you in AC Style ;w;


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 6, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> PFFFFT yes that is something I really want, haha.
> 
> BAM BAM I WANT BAM SO MUCH. Is he moving soon or something? I have a buncha commishes to do now, some from dA and the one from here, but if he's moving soon I can accept you now cuz I REALLY don't wanna miss him ;w;
> And yes I can draw you in AC Style ;w;





Yayyyy! I'm so happy!! 
Bam is not moving out yet. But I can start tt'ing him out now. If you have room for him, I can give you him early. 
I really don't care how long it takes for you to do my drawing. You can take weeks, I don't mind.
I'll PM you a photo of me shortly!


----------



## Libearty (Aug 6, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> Yayyyy! I'm so happy!!
> Bam is not moving out yet. But I can start tt'ing him out now. If you have room for him, I can give you him early.
> I really don't care how long it takes for you to do my drawing. You can take weeks, I don't mind.
> I'll PM you a photo of me shortly!


AWW AWESOME! 
Ok, then yeah, I'll totally accept this commish. I have room for him so whenever you can get him to leave I'm ready. But no rush, haha. I won't be able to start the commish till I finish these ones anyway.


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 6, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> AWW AWESOME!
> Ok, then yeah, I'll totally accept this commish. I have room for him so whenever you can get him to leave I'm ready. But no rush, haha. I won't be able to start the commish till I finish these ones anyway.



No problem! I'll PM you when he is in boxes! I'm sure I'll be able to get him out tonight. How long are you going to be up for?


----------



## Libearty (Aug 6, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> No problem! I'll PM you when he is in boxes! I'm sure I'll be able to get him out tonight. How long are you going to be up for?


Pffft, awesome ;w;
It's almost 9 PM here, I should be up till at least midnight, so like 3 more hours.


----------



## Libearty (Aug 9, 2014)

Yo guys! I plan on working on commishes tonight (sketching stuff now) and I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a join.me? 
I've done em before but never here. So, let me know! I'm gonna be working on commishes from here and from deviantart, but I'll probably only stream the ones from here since I'm sure you guys don't really care about the random ones from dA, haha. 
Ok, coolio ;w;


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh my gosh, yes! I would love to watch you draw!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

me2me2


----------



## Libearty (Aug 9, 2014)

Pffft, ok, awesome! I'll post the link when I start it, which'll probably be around 6PM EST ;w;


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 9, 2014)

Aw, that'd be pretty cool! ^_^


----------



## Libearty (Aug 9, 2014)

//late
AHH sorry, guys, here's the link, just starting up. 
https://join.me/726-474-474


----------



## Libearty (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for coming, guys! I'll post the finished drawings tonight! c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> Thanks for coming, guys! I'll post the finished drawings tonight! c:



Tytytyty I will make sure to commission you again sometime. Your drawings are too cute.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

Am I allowed to be put in your waitlist again? My greedy self can't be controlled... I just would love to commission you again for another piece.


----------



## Libearty (Aug 10, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Tytytyty I will make sure to commission you again sometime. Your drawings are too cute.


Thank you! I'm glad you like em', and your commission was super fun to work on ;w;


DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Am I allowed to be put in your waitlist again? My greedy self can't be controlled... I just would love to commission you again for another piece.


I'm flattered ;w;
Of course! I'll add you now c:

I promised to post the drawing from the stream tonight //late
I didn't finish the second one yet, but I should tomorrow or Monday. Anyway, here's Stepheroo's commish ;w;


Spoiler


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 10, 2014)

Lurking for an open spot


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 10, 2014)

looks lovely!  awesome job on it~!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 10, 2014)

i love it i love it i love it omg i  vdsbvfbhuvfv


----------



## Libearty (Aug 12, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Lurking for an open spot


I'm flattered ;w;
If you want a commish I'd suggest my waitlist, since I go to that whenever I open slots c:


Shirohibiki said:


> looks lovely!  awesome job on it~!


Thank you very much! ;w;


Stepheroo said:


> i love it i love it i love it omg i  vdsbvfbhuvfv


I'm so glad you like it! I hadda lotta fun drawing them!

I just finished Noodles_ commission ;w;
I hope you like it! I went with one of the outfits you sent, but changed the shirt into a hoodie...cuz hoodies are the bomb.


Spoiler


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 12, 2014)

wow! love the style! looks fantastic! 8D great job~!


----------



## tinybears (Aug 12, 2014)

oh gosh can i be put on your waiting list? your cartoon style is lovely ;;


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 12, 2014)

Yay! It looks awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Libearty (Aug 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> wow! love the style! looks fantastic! 8D great job~!


Thanks a bunch! I'm glad you think so ;w;


tinybears said:


> oh gosh can i be put on your waiting list? your cartoon style is lovely ;;


Of course! c:
And thank you ; v ;


Noodles_ said:


> Yay! It looks awesome! Thank you so much!


You're very welcome!! And thank you SO SO much for Bam! I lost him a long time ago in my first game so I'm pretty stoked about having him again ; v ;


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

Can I be put in waitlist? o3o
Also would you accept a pave set as payment?


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 12, 2014)

I need to be in your waiting list. I NEED ME AND ROSIE AND CHESTER DRAWED BY YOU.


----------



## Libearty (Aug 12, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Can I be put in waitlist? o3o
> Also would you accept a pave set as payment?


Of course! And yes I would ;w;
One set (that I want of course, haha) = A commish in AC Style of up to two characters OR a cartoony drawing of one character.


Gregriii said:


> I need to be in your waiting list. I NEED ME AND ROSIE AND CHESTER DRAWED BY YOU.


AHH OK. Adding you now ; v ;


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 12, 2014)

YAY thanks for adding me!! Can't wait for when I get to order my next commission! ^^


----------



## Libearty (Aug 21, 2014)

My best bro Phoelipop is doing this right now so I thought I might too, since it's something I really want.
Anyone who has a kitchen island, I'll do a commish of one character in this style for it:


Spoiler











I'm accepting anyone, so long as they have the kitchen island. 
if you have other stuff on my wishlist that'd be super cool too, but the kitchen island is my main priority right now ;w;
I'd have to come to your town to get it c:
Thanks!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

ugh let me look i need this omfg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I think I have one!


----------



## Libearty (Aug 21, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> ugh let me look i need this omfg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay I think I have one!


AWESOME! Do you wanna exchange now? ;w;


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

DrkzCrimson said:


> AWESOME! Do you wanna exchange now? ;w;



I could've sworn I had it, still looking. Lemme search hnnng. I VM'd you as well so as not to flood the shop. <3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

Poop I'm late!! ><

All I have is a sea globe, hypno k.k and I think a Golden rod. :/


----------



## Libearty (Aug 24, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Poop I'm late!! ><
> 
> All I have is a sea globe, hypno k.k and I think a Golden rod. :/


I do want all those things <3 Save em for next time ;w;

Finished Stepheroo's commish! 
I know you said a buncha villagers, but it looked better with just the one. I hope it's ok.


Spoiler











ALSO I was wondering, should I change this thread into more of a...gallery? Like, post the stuff I draw that AREN'T commissions? Just a thought, I dunno if I'mma do it or not...I mean, that's what dA's for, right? haha.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 24, 2014)

omg yes it's perfect, thanks so much! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

and it's your thread, i say do with it what you like. i don't think anyone would have an issue seeing more of your work lolol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 24, 2014)

looks lovely!  and you can post whatever you want, i have a gallery :V


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, I agree. Do what you want. I'd love to see more, too.. heh..


----------



## BATOCTO (Aug 24, 2014)

oooh really nice art!! i'm a fan!


----------

